
Japan Using Exercise Bikes and VR Porn to Generate Electricity - sahin-boydas
https://vrscout.com/news/exercise-bikes-vr-porn-electricity/
======
zachguo
Japanese advertising is in its own dimension, there's always an intriguing mix
of cuteness and awkwardness.

